# SR20 Saturn?



## jmcmanus1 (Jul 17, 2002)

i dont know what to think, i was looking at the Hotshot site and clicked on the Saturn front mount intercooler kit for S series cars. and then it says, "Designed for bolt-on installation to your SR20DET." can you put a bluebird motor in S series? shoot me down now if i am way off fact.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

uhm.....hm.............thats scary.

"Designed for bolt-on installation to your SR20DET."

http://hotshot.com/turbo/ST7032.htm


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

It's probably a mistake.


----------



## CncrSux (May 13, 2004)

They're all happy about it too. Even put the SR20DET in Bright blue to make sure you notice it.SR20DET


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i dont think i have even seen an sr20det in a saturn but i do know they have supercharged ecotecs in their newer cars..


----------

